# Your Dream Horses



## LadyVictorian

You don't have to own horses to dream about horses or maybe you do own horses and you have been drooling over a show horse or trail horse you really want but just can't have. No one else shares your enthusiasm of drooling over the animal and it's a bit disheartening to want that animal so bad with no one to share the squee factor with. So this is for all of us horse lovers to share out dream horses and admire these beautiful animals and how badly we wish we could have them and who knows maybe one day we will be so lucky to own our dream horses.

Dream show horses:
Sir William Roger
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky8Hc6FMOJ8&list=FL4wnbe1OxNudPT4uutN3n_Q&index=13&feature=plpp_video

HEIR'S THREAT...sorry I REALLY wanted him
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZAcxP7IHFs&list=FL4wnbe1OxNudPT4uutN3n_Q&index=15&feature=plpp_video

Ro&Me Mii Amo, friends with his breeder Romy and she is great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGUwPGurkWg

Ro&Me Out Of The Ashes, one of her lucky foals who survived a deadly barn fire that killed 36 horses. He was so lucky and thus his name.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSirILYGFo0&feature=relmfu

Ro&Me's Diamond and Spades
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXvpLVE_mo0&feature=relmfu

Yeah you can tell I love Romy's horses, that is where my next show horse is coming from for sure.

Poetry in Black
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb4U6_g1iNI&feature=related


----------



## bananasammy8

Those horses are soooo amazing! I dream of getting horses but i cant right now...I will when I get older though! I want a Gypsy Vanner horse so bad! I will get them someday lol! 

This is Kuchi, the first Gypsy Vanner female born in America, i have this horse also as a Breyer Horse model, my favorite model ever!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q48Q9ZrO57k

I also want this guys Gypsy called Sundance Kid, he is amazing!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuZ7sPLBWyg

I love this thread idea also


----------



## ThePearlFish

Right now my dream horse is a 14.2 hand Connemara Pony. The native looking kind, not the "americanized" version.

I would consider a Connie/TB cross though if it came down to it.

My dream horse as a kid was an Bay TB/Appy cross with a blanket.


----------



## sunstar93

Dream horse? Every horse haha. My cousin has a TB/Appy cross, he's black with white specks on his hindquarters and I'm very jealous; love Appys. I've always wanted a Morgan- I train them now and they are very interesting haha. Also want a Paint QH, black and white. And a bay Paint  I've got a list going haha


----------



## thekinetic

Well my favorite is the appaloosa but I also like the palomino and american paint horse.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG dont get me started on this subject lol!!


I LOVE ALL HORSES, they make me feel so happy, and can cheer you up when you are down. I started jumping BTW its amazing!!!


Hmmm....Although blue eyes on horses can be creepy, i think i would LOVE a cremello GOOD O'L QH, with blue eyes, you cant go wrong with quarter horses! They are so well-rounded!!!!

Also, i love Clydesales, so maybe a white one?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I used to ride therapy horses.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ChoclateBetta said:


> I used to ride therapy horses.


gosh horses do everything! How did it make you feel?

Horses ARE my life, aside from my family


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When I was younger I rode them they made me feel better. I was riding them to help with my autism.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ChoclateBetta said:


> When I was younger I rode them they made me feel better. I was riding them to help with my autism.


what a wonderful thing...another thing horses help us with.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes my favorite was the pony.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG i have a pony whos a tobiano with blue eyes.....her eyes are kinda scary sometimes lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They also had a baby bull.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

are you serious! Man, where is this place lol!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I forget the name do not know what happened to the bull.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aww darn!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I will see if I can find it.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I just have to wait tell my mom is calmer to ask her.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok no prob take all the time you need. I am just curious LOL


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Okay. My mom does not want to take me back dont know why.


----------



## bananasammy8

I volunteered doing horse therepy! It was a a lot of fun! The kids were the nicest people ever! I might go back there sometime and volunteer again I loved it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The place is called Bit by Bit.


----------



## aemaki09

My Dreamhorse Breeds are
Oldenburges








Dutch Warmbloods








Fresians


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I like that really rare breed of miniature horse that is 50 pounds.


----------



## aemaki09

Falabellas? They are so cute! I would rather have one I can ride though. I already have 3 regular breeds, so I'd like some harder to find ones.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The minions are like dogs.


----------



## LadyVictorian

I have two minature horses, they are the devil xD


----------



## sunstar93

Volunteered with a therapy horse program for over 3 years...most rewarding memory was when my client, who I had been paired with for almost a year, looked at me on my last day there, smiled at me and said "look...horsey!" first words I had ever heard from her and i nearly cried
Id love a Clydesdale they are so goofy! My friend breeds Peruvian Pasos and she also has a little Fresian mare...so jealous of her!


----------



## aemaki09

LadyVictorian said:


> I have two minature horses, they are the devil xD


I've never had a miniature.
But any pony i've ever had was the devil as well.
I will never buy one again.

One time I was lounging my black and white paint pony and she was already a very hyperactive and tempermental horse but my guard was down, She ended up pulling the rope out of my hand, jumping the fence, and running 2 miles down the road and some how realized that cows looked alot like her, she hid in a big herd of them...took 2 days for the cattle farmer to notice and give us a call
another time I had one kick me in the face right under the eye because I wouldnt feed her the carrot I had for my horse. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

sunstar93 said:


> Volunteered with a therapy horse program for over 3 years...most rewarding memory was when my client, who I had been paired with for almost a year, looked at me on my last day there, smiled at me and said "look...horsey!" first words I had ever heard from her and i nearly cried
> Id love a Clydesdale they are so goofy! My friend breeds Peruvian Pasos and she also has a little Fresian mare...so jealous of her!


Did they have selective mutism? I was in one of those programs at a place called bit by bit.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aemaki09 said:


> My Dreamhorse Breeds are
> Oldenburges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch Warmbloods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresians


gotta love fresians! All horses i love!:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You know horses evolved in the America's?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

generally speaking, different breeds came from different parts of the world. For exaple, the standard Peruvian came from peru, whilst a German Warmblood came from Germany, and was a "second breed" cross with a draft and a thouroughbred.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I mean species.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

O LOL yep, most of them


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I mean the ones that species evolved into.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yep i think


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They crossed that land bridge.


----------



## Tikibirds

> The *Gypsy Horse* (USA), also known as an Irish cob (Ireland, UK, Finland, Germany, the Netherlands), Gypsy Cob (France), Gypsy Vanner (USA), Coloured Cob (UK, Ireland), Tinker (the Netherlands) or Tinker horse (Sweden, Germany), is a horse breed. The breed originates from the UK and Ireland. Members of the breed come in a variety of colours, but predominantly are of piebald colouring and have many draft characteristics, including heavy bone and abundant feathering on the lower legs. There is no exact known history of the Gypsy Cob. It is believed by some that the Gypsy Cobs are descended from a combination of Shires, Clydesdales, Friesians, and Dales Ponies with their origins in the Romani gypsy community of the United Kingdom.[1]












I also like Paso Fino, Fresian and Andullusian - however that is spelt.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Its so majestic.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ALL horses are beautiful to me, i just rode my pony today and she was great.
Choc i love your new avi!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thanks. I love ponies.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Someday I would like to have a pony that is just big enough to hold my weight comfortably. Even a mule would be cool. I'm kind of afraid of large horses in person lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My weight is so low would not surprise me is a large dog could carry me.


----------



## PaintingPintos

I love huge horses. 16hh and up is my favorite 
I'm 5'10'' and my horse's withers are up to my mouth. PERFECT!!!
I love her with a burning passion.
Her face markings are kind of ugly (there's no getting around that)
But she has the body type that I love. She's just awesome.
She's some kind of Paint horse. No idea. I've never seen her papers, she was just given to me for free and I board her at the stable where I got her.
And here she is.
[Wilma]

Isn't she so cute and fat?
So chubby!
So muscular!

I also love Mulassiers...
And ponies. There's this one really short pony I used to exercise back at my old stable. I think he was 11hh. You wouldn't believe how funny it looked with my legs dangling waaay past his belly  I love ponies because their gaits are so quick and appealing. When you trot on the one I used to ride (Izzy), you'd pee blood but it was so much fun! Being that low to the ground in comparison to the 15 or 16hh horses I ride is so weird and different. It makes the jumps seem so much smaller. Oh, and the cantering feels like galloping. It's just so weird.
I mean, I love to be high up in a big horse, it's great, but on a low pony it's fun too.
Ah, well.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

^^ what beauties! Im short lol. 5'5" or 5'6"


----------



## deso

My dream horses would either be an Akhal-Teke or a Kathiawari. Both are relatively small breeds (best of the breed being under 15 hands), elegant and compact. Kind of like horse versions of racing greyhounds or whippets, which suits me just fine because I'm so small, at 5' 2'' and 90lbs. They're both so rare that I'll probably never have the chance of owning them, but a girl can dream 

Akhal-Teke:









Kathiawari (yes, the ears are in a crescent shape and touch in the middle!):


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the mongolian wild horse.


----------



## deso

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love the mongolian wild horse.


Isn't she beautiful, though 

They still use Akhal-Tekes for traditional games/sport and ceremonies in certain parts of Central Asia, and they are the national emblem of Turkmenistan. They're also well-loved in Eastern Europe for show jumping events.


----------



## xShainax

These are my dream horses. I love paint horses, appaloosa horses, and black horses. We used to have a paint but we had to sell her


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I already own my dream horses 
I love DRAFTS and PONIES....two extremes lol

I have a German warmblood (clydesdale and throughbred mix)17hh at withers
and a paint pony tobiano with blue eyes  14 hh withers

I ride english, western, bareback, jump, do trail and some gymnasia(forgot how to spell it lol)

HORSES ARE MY LIFE!!!!!

They make me feel safe secure, and bring me so much joy and happiness. I dont know what to do without them.

My draft mix used to be a grand-prix jumper, and unfortunately the old owners overjumped him, and now he has BAD hocks, keeping him from trotting and so on.
The pony is 11 yrs, unlike the 25 yr draft, and jumps english, western, canters, bareback anything!

@Shainax, how onfortunate. I am so sorry, i couldnt imagine how that must have felt. I give you my condolences


----------



## xShainax

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I already own my dream horses
> I love DRAFTS and PONIES....two extremes lol
> 
> I have a German warmblood (clydesdale and throughbred mix)17hh at withers
> and a paint pony tobiano with blue eyes  14 hh withers
> 
> I ride english, western, bareback, jump, do trail and some gymnasia(forgot how to spell it lol)
> 
> HORSES ARE MY LIFE!!!!!
> 
> They make me feel safe secure, and bring me so much joy and happiness. I dont know what to do without them.
> 
> My draft mix used to be a grand-prix jumper, and unfortunately the old owners overjumped him, and now he has BAD hocks, keeping him from trotting and so on.
> The pony is 11 yrs, unlike the 25 yr draft, and jumps english, western, canters, bareback anything!
> 
> @Shainax, how onfortunate. I am so sorry, i couldnt imagine how that must have felt. I give you my condolences


My godmother who we boarded her at, bought her


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the white one with black dots.


----------



## meganlbetta

My dream horse is a GYPSY VANNER... But i breed minaiture horses so a miniature vanner would be amazing!!!! I love my minis do death!!!! Our tallest is 33 inches


----------



## xShainax

meganlbetta said:


> My dream horse is a GYPSY VANNER... But i breed minaiture horses so a miniature vanner would be amazing!!!! I love my minis do death!!!! Our tallest is 33 inches


I love miniature horses. My godmother has 3


----------



## meganlbetta

Yes we had 8 but now down to 6. Our one was 28lbs when he was born and he was black with bright blue eyes and matured at 28inches tall. My baby is spirit and I got to handle him after a hour of being born <3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

meganlbetta said:


> My dream horse is a GYPSY VANNER... But i breed minaiture horses so a miniature vanner would be amazing!!!! I love my minis do death!!!! Our tallest is 33 inches


MOTHER OF GOD.....i have found complete bliss!!


----------



## meganlbetta

HAHAHA!! MyRainbowBettaFish Ya they are amazing !!!! The largest farm for minis in the states have over 700 horses.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG thats so amazing! LUCKY U! i wanna see them! Can u post a pic?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love small horses.


----------



## fleetfish

I volunteered for a therapeutic riding program several years ago for five years and have ridden horses here and there but have never owned one. I met many, many breeds - Ponies, TBs, Paints, QHs, Appies, Halflingers, Morgans, Draft mixes, Fjords, STBs - but among them all, I worked with two or three Canadian Horses. They're not too big or too small although some can be over 16HH, they have the sweetest, most willing temperament I've ever seen on a horse. I love that most of them come in black but there are chestnut, bay, grey, and even dilute among them. I love these guys .... and one day, one day I would like one or two. 

Or you know, a nice big percheron. Because I love big horses.  

Here are a few Canadian Horses:


----------



## meganlbetta

I can't put pictures of my miniature horses on here. I will make a album for them!


----------



## meganlbetta

Old friends of myne bred Canadians!!! AMAZING mountain horses!!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I noticed the leaves of the tree if I remember right are used for high nitrates.


----------



## shadowpony

My dream horse would have to be a 3-gaited (just not a gaited person) saddlebred. He would be bay and sweet and I would pet him, and love him, and call him George tehehe..... or a barrel horse (a tricolor paint). I cant decide lol.


----------



## meganlbetta

I love my miniature horses to death but my dream one is a gypsy vanner or a Friesian, I heard they are hot so I probably wouldnt get one though.

My fiance`s family has a bunch of horses in Colorado we are going to import. He has a huge paint saddlebred cross! 

AMHA or AMHR are great places to get educated about miniatures horses.

Fun fact : A miniature horse is just that. If two photos were taken of a full size and a miniature horse, the pictures should look like it was scaled down. Meaning that a mini should have excellent conformation and proportion.
The tiny tiny miniature horses can have hints of dwarfism meaning they are not portioned. Their legs may be too stubby or their necks too short and they have a under or overbite. The Miniature Horse world aims at small but very correct minis. I have been in the world for over 11 years and learned a lot. A Miniature horse can also come in ANY horse color from the basics to extremely unique. The pintoaloosa being one, feel free to google.  PM me if you are interested in this amazing breed.

If raised right, a miniature horse is not a tempermental horse. They should be very quiet and friendly, sometimes if neglected, they can be flighty. Our are raised straight from birth so I have never been kicked or bit or hurt by ours.


----------

